# Corsair h60 in Coolermaster silencio 550



## espo (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir eine h60 bestellt um sie in meinem CM Silencio 550 zu verbauen und bin jetzt am überlegen, welche die sinnvollste Anordnung der Anlage und der übrigen Lüfter im Gehäuse ist. Es sind in diesem Gehäuse nur 3 120er Lüfterplätze vorgesehen, 2 vorn unten und einer hinten oben. Am hinter muss der Radiator für die h60 angebracht werden, das ist ja klar allerdings frage ich mich halt in welcher Form es sinnvollsten wäre

1. Lüfter aussen am Gehäuse nach innen drehend.
2.Lüfter im Gehäuse nach innen drehend.
3.Lüfter im Gehäuse hinterm Radiator und die Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radiator nach aussen blasend
3.Lüfter im Gehäuse hinterm Radiator und die Luft ins Gehäuse durch den Radiator ziehend

Ich überlege auch, welche Rotationsrichtung der Frontlüfter die sinnvollste wäre, je nach Ausrichtung der H60 halt.

Was haltet ihr davon, die 2. Variante von oben zu nehmen,   das Netzteil quasi "falsch" einzubauen, mit dem Lüfter nach oben ins Gehäuse und die Frontlüfter dann ins Gehäuse pusten zu lassen?

Als GraKa läuft eine Asus 7950 mit directCU2 Kühler.

Ich bin wirklich dankbar für input.


----------



## rhyn2012 (23. Mai 2014)

also das erste 3. ^^ ist am sinnvolsten, weil du dadurch die warme abluft aus dem case bekommst.

die beste kühhleistung hast du jedoch, wenn du sie so verbaust, das er die kalte luft von aussen nimmt um den radi zu kühlen. ob nun drinn oder draussen verbau ist egal.

jedoch sind das 2-3 grad unterschied, also würde ich lösung "das erste 3." nutzen


----------



## espo (23. Mai 2014)

Das wäre meine erste Wahl gewesen.  ich frage mich halt nur, ob ich durch 2 einblasende und einen ausführenden Lüfter nicht Gefahr laufe, einen Hitzestau im Case zu provozieren.


----------

